
Derek Powazek - I’m Not The Product, But I Play One On The Internet - gojomo
http://powazek.com/posts/3229
======
gojomo
This write-up explores the ways that internet business models, and companies'
respect for users, are governed by factors more complicated than just "if
you’re not paying, you are the product”.

